# Draughty Roof Light and Water Leak



## Spud042 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a Kontiki 655, reg 03 and have two problems. 

1) For the passengers it is very draughty sitting in the two forward facing passenger seats, the air coming from the roof light above. On checking it is definitely closed but the rubber that is in the frame upstand is not touching the plastic roof light, should it be touching? I was told by Marquis Motors that there should always be air coming in but to necessitate putting a blanket around oneself I do not think so. Any thoughts please. 

2) When we have a good rain I find that the nearside large locker that runs across the van under the floor becomes quite wet. Late last year while standing in a garage compound for about two weeks, awaiting a repair (new fuel tank needed), we had some heavy rain and I ended up mopping out about a 6-9mm of water. I notice that the locker door is not centered, in fact the gap around the right-hand end must be about 12mm whereas at the left-hand end it is only about 4mm so could this be the reason. The door seems to be locked in correctly. Has any other Koni member had similar problems? 
The habitation check revealed a little dampness up the panel in front of the n/s window above this locker door.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Spud042 said:


> I have a Kontiki 655, reg 03 and have two problems.
> 
> 1) For the passengers it is very draughty sitting in the two forward facing passenger seats, the air coming from the roof light above. On checking it is definitely closed but the rubber that is in the frame upstand is not touching the plastic roof light, should it be touching? I was told by Marquis Motors that there should always be air coming in but to necessitate putting a blanket around oneself I do not think so. Any thoughts please.
> .


Doesnt sound right to me, think your being told porkies, you can always check with my workshop lads and ask them.

Peter


----------

